# Powershift 824 Discharge shute



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

Is there an easy way to tighten the shute so that it doesn't move on it's own? The vibration causes my blower's shute to move out of position. TIA.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

how worn out are the 3 plastic retainer parts between the sections #11 that allow for easy movement ? i have seen them so worn out they provide'ed no hold


----------



## Minn824 (Dec 12, 2015)

I can see that they are worn. It looks like they are less than $2 each so I am going to replace them and hope this corrects the problem. The walking shute drives me nuts and I'm tried of having to constantly adjust the throwing direction. Thanks for the help.


----------

